# FCI dog in a KC show?



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, does anyone can enlighten me about showing a FCI dog in UK? I'm getting a dog that has FCI papers and although I do not have plans for breeding I still think it might be interesting to go and show him at least once. Just because I find dog shows fun and would be curious if he could be a show star like his father


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know much about it myself but I am pretty sure it's not difficult, I was surprised to see quite how many people travel europe to show their dogs and how many come over here to show on a regular basis.

If you're not sure, perhaps it's worth searching the KC's website (I had a look for you but couldn't find anything specific enough, sorry!) or maybe even giving the KC a ring or emailling them


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What breed is it?
If it's not a KC recognised breed then no, you can't show here.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

This is the form for registering an imported dog http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/377/form4.pdf


----------



## Bonniethelurcher (Jun 23, 2013)

As the KC is a dubious and not a very nice organisation (due to its promotion of breeds that suffer), I would not have anything to do with it if I were you.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Bonniethelurcher said:


> As the KC is a dubious and not a very nice organisation (due to its promotion of breeds that suffer), I would not have anything to do with it if I were you.


I really do wonder about people


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shadowmare said:


> Hi, does anyone can enlighten me about showing a FCI dog in UK? I'm getting a dog that has FCI papers and although I do not have plans for breeding I still think it might be interesting to go and show him at least once. Just because I find dog shows fun and would be curious if he could be a show star like his father


Ignore the post above re the Kennel Club being dubious - the poster obviously knows nothing about the Kennel Club other than what he/she has read in the gutter press.

This should explain what you need to know:

ATC, Imports and Exports - FAQs - The Kennel Club


----------



## Bonniethelurcher (Jun 23, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> Ignore the post above re the Kennel Club being dubious - the poster obviously knows nothing about the Kennel Club other than what he/she has read in the gutter press.
> 
> This should explain what you need to know:
> 
> ATC, Imports and Exports - FAQs - The Kennel Club


If you think that promoting breeds like the Bulldog, Pugs and many others is a good idea then you are as bad as the KC. Also inbreeding which causes hip displacia in Labradors and Alsatians.

And, unlike you as it appears, I never read the gutter press. I'm not that stupid. I get my information from professionals and animal lovers.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Blah ...blah ...blah .......why not come along and see for yourself instead of regurgitating the biased rantings of a publicity seeking hack journalist 

For the original poster ...if you live abroad and wish to enter UK champ shows you can do so as long as it complies with DEFRA's travel requirements , if you are importing a dog to the UK with the intention of showing then you wil have to register it with the KC ...visit their website for more details of how to do this . 

Loads of people from the UK now travel to Europe to show under the FCI system and vice versa ...the world of dogs is becoming increasing global


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Bonniethelurcher said:


> If you think that promoting breeds like the Bulldog, Pugs and many others is a good idea then you are as bad as the KC. Also inbreeding which causes hip displacia in Labradors and Alsatians.
> 
> And, unlike you as it appears, I never read the gutter press. I'm not that stupid. I get my information from professionals and animal lovers.


Oh. do pray tell, with your "intimate" knowledge of the subject gleaned from these "profesionals"  and "animal lovers" , how you think that the KC "promotes" breeds like the bulldog and pug? Did your information from these "professionals" and "animal lovers" not extend to the fact that these breeds are on the high profile breed list and that breed winners are health checked by a vet at *every* championship show? Did your "professionals" and "animal lovers" not tell you that the breed standard for the bulldog, for example, starts with the following:

_"Breed Standard is the guideline which describes the ideal characteristics, temperament and appearance of a breed and ensures that the breed is fit for function. Absolute soundness is essential. Breeders and judges should at all times be careful to avoid obvious conditions or exaggerations which would be detrimental in any way to the health, welfare or soundness of this breed. From time to time certain conditions or exaggerations may be considered to have the potential to affect dogs in some breeds adversely, and judges and breeders are requested to refer to the Breed Watch section of the Kennel Club website here The Kennel Club for details of any such current issues. If a feature or quality is desirable it should only be present in the right measure. However if a dog possesses a feature, characteristic or colour described as undesirable or highly undesirable it is strongly recommended that it should not be rewarded in the show ring."_

Do please explain how you and the "professionals" and the "animal lovers" you know think that is "promoting" bad health? I look forward to your reply!

And, sadly, your "professionals" and "animal lovers" seem to have omitted to tell you that the KC does not "promote" inbreeding - they will not allow litters to be registered from father/daughter, mother/son, or brother/sister relationships.

Another thing your "professionals" and "animal lovers" don't seem to have told you is that the KC and the BVA together run a hip dysplasia scoring scheme, whereby the hip scores are tested and shown on the dog's pedigree - and have done since *1984* - so again, do pray tell how you and your "professionals" and "animal lovers" have translated this into "promoting" hip dysplasia?

It would seem that your information from your "professionals" and "animals lovers" is sadly lacking - perhaps you ought to find out the truth for yourself instead of quoting them and making yourself look very silly on a public forum by doing so.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Bonniethelurcher said:


> If you think that promoting breeds like the Bulldog, Pugs and many others is a good idea then you are as bad as the KC. Also inbreeding which causes hip displacia in Labradors and Alsatians.
> 
> And, unlike you as it appears, I never read the gutter press. I'm not that stupid. I get my information from professionals and animal lovers.


Wow, inbreeding causes hip dysplasia in Labradors!! And all this time the experts were thinking it was at least ten separate genes that combined with the genes of another Labrador (whether related or not, could be a separate breed even) would give an individual the predisposition, or not to develop hip dysplasia, along with I would imagine a *trigger*, and numerous environmental factors.

It's not just pedigree dogs that suffer from genetic disorders, perhaps you don't know the right professionals.


----------



## Bonniethelurcher (Jun 23, 2013)

People are so unfriendly and arrogant on this forum - so I've requested cancellation of my membership.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

You mean you can't answer the points put to you other than by admitting you were wrong so you are leaving.

If you want friendly responses, don't post attacks with your first two posts. People on here are neither arrogant nor unfriendly - they just happen to know what they are talking about and tend to respond in kind.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

She doesn't know what she is talking about 'Alsation' is a dead give away


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think you can cancel your membership, you just have to log off and not bother coming back on again. 

Read your first post, I own three pedigree Labradors, not one of them has got problems with their hips, in fact one of them has 0/0 hips which are as good as you can get, and yet she is, according to you, an unhealthy inbred animal registered by a corrupt body. Hardly a first post that will win you a lot of friends from owners of Labradors.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Bonniethelurcher said:


> People are so unfriendly and arrogant on this forum - so I've requested cancellation of my membership.


I personally don't think they are, your post was hardly going to get you the warm fuzzies from people was it? FYI an Alsatian is not a breed so the KC have nothing to do with that I'm afraid....... :001_unsure:


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your replies guys  I live in UK but am getting a dog registered under FCI. I am not really buying him as a show dog (if I'd be looking to actively take part in shows I guess I would get a KC reg dog haha) but it would be interesting to see what are his chances of winning some titles and if he would like it (the mother loves shows while the father is more of a working dog and wasn't enjoying shows)  
I've heard the controversy regarding KC however, I just want to go to a couple of shows and see how my puppy will do


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Good on you! 
Shows can be a great day out if the dog enjoys it -so many do - and it's ridiculous to think it's all about winning, it certainly isn't, or those who never get placed wouldn't bother going, yet they stll go.

Some breeds have a great friendly social side as well, with picnics and parties benchside, totally apart from the show itself. And I persnally love a day at a show, just to wander, look, chat, and learn, as well as meet some really lovely dogs of all breeds with great temperaments.


----------

